

SIMD JavaScript Support Added To Firefox, Under Review For Chrome - xamlhacker
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY0ODE

======
voltagex_
Source: [https://01.org/blogs/tlcounts/2014/bringing-simd-
javascript](https://01.org/blogs/tlcounts/2014/bringing-simd-javascript)

Is this a competitor to asm.js?

~~~
xamlhacker
No it is not a competitor. In fact, it can be a nice addition to asm.js.
asm.js compilers should be able to generate very efficient code from SIMD.js
constructs.

